# UK fuel allowance



## partnership (27 Mar 2013)

Atticle in Indo today talks about people on UK pensions being able to clsim fuel alowance even if they live in another EU country. Hsve looked for me info but cant seem to see anything definitive on it and deadline is 31 march. Can an irish person getting a uk pension apply for this even if getting irish pension.


----------



## rayn (27 Mar 2013)

www.gov.uk/winter-fuel-allowance 

this gives full details. You can download form and deadline for 2012/2013 is 31st. March. So must go in post tomorrow I think,


----------



## Ann1 (27 Mar 2013)

http://www.dwp.gov.uk/international/benefits/winter-fuel-payments/

I think this link may give you some info on the Winter Fuel Payment.


----------



## roker (27 Mar 2013)

I saw this today and contacted them by phone, I am entitled to it
I would fax the form WFP3 because the Easter holidays will make you miss the deadline, I am doing this tomorrow. Fax No. is 0044 191 2183201 or  0044 191 2183326  or  0044 191 2183864.


----------



## partnership (27 Mar 2013)

Roker are you Irish or English and do you get Irish pension and fuel with them.  Will ring tomorrow anyway


----------



## roker (27 Mar 2013)

I receive Irish and 50% English pension


----------



## theresa1 (28 Mar 2013)

I'm here like a lunatic trying to fill out a form for my Mother -  they better make an allowance for forms arriving late due to the Easter Bank Holiday.


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Mar 2013)

Yes, I reminded you all in my post 13/03 that the deadline for receipt of applications was looming.

If in doubt always apply.


----------



## partnership (28 Mar 2013)

Rang them today.  Has to be in today as last day of working.  Can fax or can scan and email.  You may be entitled to some back years think it is 97/98 and 99/2000 only if you qualified at that time.  Need to let them know you are claiming both.


----------



## suzie (28 Mar 2013)

Did they provide an email address?

On the back payments, that is a separate form and the eligibility rules seem to be different in that you must have been living in Great Britain or Northern Ireland rather than an EEA country.

Thanks
S.


----------



## Nige (28 Mar 2013)

email is: tvp.internationalqueries@dwp.gsi.gov

they said the email must have a valid signature and applications which are emailed or faxed must be received in hard copy later.


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Mar 2013)

Would this line not exclude most people?

"If you *have received or would have been eligible* for a Winter Fuel Payment in the UK before moving to one of these countries you may be able to continue receiving it."

My mother has a tiny UK state pension, like a couple of quid a month, is there a minimum level of pension you must be in receipt of before you can get the allowance?


----------



## theresa1 (28 Mar 2013)

I've posted it away today - i e-mailed them last week but so far they have not replied. From 8th April my Mother will get £34.09 weekly benefit - I also wonder is this enough to get the fuel allowance but they don't say on website.

Very badly handled the whole thing but then they got brought to the courts in the first place.


----------



## suzie (28 Mar 2013)

Nige said:


> email is: tvp.internationalqueries@dwp.gsi.gov
> 
> they said the email must have a valid signature and applications which are emailed or faxed must be received in hard copy later.



I think that email should read... tvp.internationalqueries@dwp.gsi.gov.uk


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Mar 2013)

Seems to imply you must also send your original birth cert with the application. It also asks whether you were living, or normally live, in the UK in a certain week in September, how does this equate with people living elsewhere in the EEA/Switzerland?


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Mar 2013)

Dept of Social Protection states that if you get a UK fuel allowance payment it may affect you Irish entitlement. I presume they mean that they can reduce your Irish rate of Fuel Allowance in certain circumstances??


----------



## partnership (28 Mar 2013)

Anyone else have an email address.  Tried the one above and the one I was given and both bounced back delivery failed.  The fax numbers did not work either.  Submitted query on their website but the office is closed so it is unlikely to be answered until next week.


----------



## theresa1 (28 Mar 2013)

tvp.internationalqueries@thepensionservice.gsi.gov.uk worked for me.


----------



## partnership (28 Mar 2013)

Tried that


----------



## roker (29 Mar 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Dept of Social Protection states that if you get a UK fuel allowance payment it may affect you Irish entitlement. I presume they mean that they can reduce your Irish rate of Fuel Allowance in certain circumstances??


 
We need to look further into that, otherwise there is no point in the hassle of applying, I thought the EEC sorted it all out


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Mar 2013)

Dept of SP do not specifically what effects the UK fuel Allowance would have on Irish payments. Sounds like a bit of scaremongering to me.

As it is a means tested payment in Ireland perhaps it may have an affect if one was close to the edge of the means test and push one over the edge.  Just speculating!!!


----------



## roker (29 Mar 2013)

I got a few numbers off the pensions to fax it, it turned out that some were telephone numbers, the email at present seems to be going as far as the pensions depart and then being returned presumably because it is out of hours. Earlier in the day, after half hour of trying the fax it eventually went through. Try fax 0044 191 2183864 it took a few tries as it sent all of the pages and then said cancelled


----------



## Olympian (24 May 2013)

Did anyone get a positive outcome?

A parent applied and was ruled out because the form was received after the cut-off date. 

I suppose they can reapply for next winter?


----------



## suzie (24 May 2013)

Hi, 

my parents received a payment (spanning a number of years). We faxed in the application(s) and also posted them as like everybody else, time wasn't on our side..

S.


----------



## theresa1 (24 May 2013)

I first sent an e-mail on behalf of my Mother back on the 19th of March - they never answered the e-mail but posted out an application form with letter dated 25th March 2013.

At the end of March to try and get the application form in on time - I downloaded a form and posted it in. I did not fill out again the blank form that they posted out. My Mother still has heard nothing back.


----------



## Rose (25 May 2013)

*Fuel allowence*

We also had a positive result re fuel allowance but just for this past winter. What do you mean spanning a number of years Susie.


----------



## theresa1 (20 Jun 2013)

theresa1 said:


> I first sent an e-mail on behalf of my Mother back on the 19th of March - they never answered the e-mail but posted out an application form with letter dated 25th March 2013.
> 
> At the end of March to try and get the application form in on time - I downloaded a form and posted it in. I did not fill out again the blank form that they posted out. My Mother still has heard nothing back.




- Mother still has heard nothing back. Anybody else have a positive result?


----------



## rayn (20 Jun 2013)

My wife and I received our winter fuel allowance on 5th. June. It was paid into the same account as our pensions.
Then last week we got written confirmation that it would be paid within the next 3 weeks!!


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Jun 2013)

Yes my friend got a positive result and because they are both over 80 they got a higher rate. 

They have since got the past winters payment


----------



## raglan (21 Jun 2013)

How much is it? I just missed on applying for my parents.


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Jun 2013)

£200 for a couple and £300 for a couple if both are over 80.


----------



## theresa1 (16 Jul 2013)

My Mother (see previous posts) got a letter this morning to say that she is not entitled to a winter Fuel Payment. So she was not able to demonstrate a genuine and sufficient link to the UK - whatever that adds up to?

Mother worked for about 2.5 years and Father about 7 years back in the 1960's in the UK. They left the UK in 1969. Mother gets a reduced pension. Just wondering if any point appealing decision or ringing them for an explanation.


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Oct 2013)

Just a reminder to those who missed the deadline for last years UK winter fuel allowance that the forms for winter 2013/2014 are now available and application must be made before March 2014


----------



## Gervan (11 Oct 2013)

Do we have to apply every year? We applied last year and got the allowance. I thought it would come automatically from then on.


----------



## rayn (11 Oct 2013)

My understanding is that if you have got it before and are getting the UK state pension then it automatically comes.


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Oct 2013)

If you got it last year and still have a UK pension, then it continues on.

My reminder was for those who missed the deadline last year.

Also a reminder of the  "Past winters"  allowance for those aged 76 and over


----------

